# A8 U112100 fault - Tiguan RLINE 2019



## danfont (Oct 25, 2020)

Hi folks, someone can help me to understand what can be wrong?

faut code:U112100
Status: static
Priority 6
Mulfunction frequency counter 1
Unlearning counter 38

long code: 00 02 00 24 10 01 04 01 11 05 10 40 00 10 14 28

tiguan rline 2019
many thanks


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Post your full scan, but I would not be concerned. Its just saying that whatever module you got this code from failed to communicate with some other module. Happens when battery is disconnected or you unplug something etc. Just clear it and see if it comes back


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

I agree with OEMplusCC. I had that code popup on some modules, but it does go away eventually if it doesn't reoccur (or you clear it of course).

Looks like this was your HVAC unit judging by the coding?

I had mine on hex13 Auto Dist. Reg on hexA5 Frt Sens. Drv Assist . Usually because I've been mucking around with the system with Vag-Com.

edit: oops, I just saw you mention hexA8 in your subject. I don't know what module that is....


----------



## danfont (Oct 25, 2020)

08 Air Conditioning

System description: AC Automat 
Software number: 5NN907044AJ
Software version: 4901
Hardware number: 5NN907044AJ
Hardware version: H36
Serial number: 00000D00535177
ODX name: EV_ACClimaPrehVW37X
ODX version: 002030
Long coding: 00020024100104011105504000101428

Trouble codes:
U112100 - Databus missing message
static

I can clean it, but in a while i have it again. I tried to do output tests and looks ok..but i do not like to have a fault


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

There were some postings (can't remember what forum) about their HVAC having electrical issues (flickering display). I believe there have been more than one incidence of this happening.

Something to keep in mind if you see that happening.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

danfont said:


> ......but i do not like to have a fault


Your mental issues is not VW's problem.


----------

